# [SOLVED] HELP! VCR to old tv?!



## newtothisx (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi there,

I have an old tv without an av inputs. I would love to set up my vcr to this. It's that simple...I don't care about recording anything, I just want to be able to watch movies on it. I know it must be something really simple since old tv's came out when it was only vcr's...but i cannot seem to figure it out! I also have a digital converter box if that helps. Am I missing a cord for the vcr? Right now I just have the av ones that went into my new tv.

Thanks!!!:wave:


----------



## jaythorpe522 (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: HELP! VCR to old tv?!*

How old a TV? Does it have a RF input? (see image attached for what the RF cable looks like; the RF input looks like something that that would connect to; a threaded post with a hole in the center)

VHS VCR should have RF out. May also be called Antenna out or CATV out.

You then just need to select channel 3 or 4 modulation, tune your TV to channel 3 or 4, and done.

If not, post a pic of the back of your TV and the back of your VCR and I'll tell you what to do.

jw


----------



## LindaC317 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: HELP! VCR to old tv?!*

I too have an older tv (RCA about 12 years old). I do NOT have tv service. I've had my newish vcr/dvd combo connected for several months through an s-video box using only input and output. 2 nights ago in a storm power was lost for just a few seconds and now I can't find where the L1 was that use to flash along with channel 3 on tv. Channel 3 shows briefly on a nice black tv screen then it turns snowy.

I have unplugged and replugged several times hoping to reset tv but no luck.

I don't think the player is fried it does rewind the tape and fast forwards. Does someone think the issue is in the remote? Caused by me the operator of course. 

any other ideas? Obviously I only watch tapes and dvd movies. Would really like to get it going again. I've read a lot of posts and do not see anything similiar to my issue. 

thanks so much,

LindaC/nice senior lady


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

*Re: HELP! VCR to old tv?!*

Hi LindaC317


When the screen turns snowy on older VCR's it means that the tuner on the T.V or VCR has lost its channels especially after a power failure. On older models like yours re-programming the channels is fairly simple, go to the menu screen (or if its on the remote) and scroll to where the channel settings are and set it to automatic program. The tuner will begin to re-program itself on the basic channels. Once its done do the same to your VCR make sure its on channel 3 ,both on the display and on the back of the VCR there is a switch that says channel 3 and 4. Insert a tape and play it as you would do normally, if there still is a snowy screen press the T.V/VCR or T.V/DVD button on the remote, you should be able to toggle the screen from T.V/VCR/DVD and vice versa. If all goes well everything should go back to normal. 


post back your findings.


----------



## LindaC317 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: HELP! VCR to old tv?!*

still snowy. there isn't a switch on back of this Sylvania combo vcr/dvd player. Looked for hidden compartment but not there. 

Auto programe cleared all channels but 3 so that seems okay. It's running a second time.

On settings under auto programe is cable/air:air. Last time it was cable/air:cable.

I've probably confused the heck out of my remotes. toggled back and forth as you said but I did that before too so you didn't cause it.

I am seeing an 800 number to call for Sylvania. If you would rather I can do that.

thanks so much for trying.

LindaC


----------



## LindaC317 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: HELP! VCR to old tv?!*










don't know if this will help or not. At least it is readable. I did learn to hold down volume button else this would be too snowy to read. 

LindaC


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

*Re: HELP! VCR to old tv?!*

Linda , 

First lets focus on getting your regular t.v screen back and we'll work out the rest OK ? First step is mastering multiple remotes, its an adventure and a learning experience all at the same time :wink:

First the T.V remote: 

Programming the channels on the set is the first step, next step is to define what receiving system is set up. 

Cable/AIR means the type of connection coming from the outside to your set: Cable means coaxial cable from your cable company, or AIR (through the air) by using rabbit ears on the set or antenna on the roof of your house. 

If you got a cable connection select cable and re-program the channels again. The reason for this is on a regular antenna the channels range from channel 3 to 13 this is called VHF. Using cable the channels range from 14 to 150 this is called UHF, so programming the set with the wrong setting will not give you a picture. 

Note: Keep in mind the t.v will only program the channels it sees when it flips through them ( programming) the ones that are blank screen will be discarded. If the wrong setting is programmed the image for that channel will not lock on to the tuner. When the programming ends if you are prompted to save the programing and exit screen please do so. 



Question: When you flip through regular channel selection ( without VCR/DVD) do you see anything playing ?

post back your results.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: HELP! VCR to old tv?!*

If the TV doesn't have a digital tuner, it won't pick up any over the air signals. 

Linda, are you only using the VCR/DVD for movies and such, and not watching any TV shows?


----------



## LindaC317 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: HELP! VCR to old tv?!*

You got it bruiser... No TV service shows. Only watching tapes and dvd movies with an s video box between tv and combo unit. 

It is only on channel 3. Can't get it off there onto a video channel. 

Sylvania (player support) was no help. She said when I got it on a video channel to call back. If it was on there It would play. 

So far I am getting air/cable makes no difference because I don't have tv service. 

Now what coaches??


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: HELP! VCR to old tv?!*

Usually a VCR or DVD player will work on either 3 or 4. You could try channel 4 and see if anything happens. Otherwise, I suspect the VCR/DVD is shot. If you have a neighbor, maybe the neighbor would let you hook your VCR/DVD up to their TV and see if it works.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

*Re: HELP! VCR to old TV?!*

Linda ,

Since you only play tapes and dvd's, a snowy screen indicates that the video output has not been selected. 
Does your set have an indicator light that tells you if the VCR or DVD are on ?
On the remote there should be a button allowing you to switch modes from VCR to t.v or t.v to DVD. If your set has multiple audio/video jacks the set has defaulted to factory settings after the power failure. Turn the set on as you would do normally insert a DVD and play it. If the screen is totally black check your s-video cable see that its on tight and then toggle the t.v/video button on your remote. On the far right of your screen do you see things like video1 , video2, bitstream , color stream or something similar ? If you do keep toggling until you see the DVD splash screen. 


Question: Is your screen totally black or snowy ? Do you hear any audio with a black screen ? 


post back your results.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

*Re: HELP! VCR to old TV?!*

Linda , 

Insert a DVD in your player where it says the output button make sure its on DVD mode. 
Your t.v is set for channel 3 , now go to your VCR/DVD combo unit's menu screen scroll through the set up screen until you see channels. Is the combo unit on channel 3 ? if not flip through the channels until it is. Does the DVD screen come up ? 

The t.v and your player must be on the same channel for a picture to show.


----------



## LindaC317 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: HELP! VCR to old tv?!*

With snowy screen I can't do this. I will look for my combo book tomorrow to see what it says then report back.

thank you so much for all this.

LindaC


----------



## LindaC317 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: HELP! VCR to old tv?!*

Octaneman....... Yayyy I am back in business with dvd and vcr working. Putting together things you have said regarding mode, both on ch 3, etc etc I punched so many buttons my remotes have a headache BUT it's working. After a while I got the L1 to show up and had a blue screen. that was a plus and I went from there. 

I appreciate so much the time you have spent with me. Thank you Thank you. 

LindaC/A happy lady


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

*Re: HELP! VCR to old tv?!*

Way to go Linda ! :4-clap:


----------

